# Some Los Angeles photos



## editor (Apr 11, 2010)

LA really didn't inspire me at all when I visited 10 years ago. 

When ever I go to new cities, I invariably end up blasting off loads of photos but for LA I was barely motivated to take out my camera.

All that heat! And cars everywhere!

Here's a few photos. They're not tremendously good.

















More photos here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/los-angeles-roads-sun-and-telephone-wires/


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2010)

I went to LA once. I had a hire car to get where I was going and as soon as my meeting was over I hightailed it down to San Diego to a friend who lived on the beach. Much nicer down by the beach!


----------



## mhendo (Apr 12, 2010)

editor said:


> LA really didn't inspire me at all when I visited 10 years ago.
> 
> When ever I go to new cities, I invariably end up blasting off loads of photos but for LA I was barely motivated to take out my camera.
> 
> All that heat! And cars everywhere!


I think you need to go back. 

For one thing, you were staying in the San Fernando Valley, which is, in my opinion, one of the least interesting parts of the Los Angeles area. Even among Angelenos, the Valley has something of a reputation for being a bland suburban wasteland.

If you get out of the Valley, LA has some really great areas, with all different ty[es of people and cultures and architecture, depending on what takes your fancy. It's true that you do need to drive to get from one area to another, but there are quite a few areas where, once you're there, you can park your car and walk around comfortably.

I really quite like the Westside area, which includes places like Westwood (where UCLA is) and West LA, either side of the 405. I have a friend who lives around there. She works at UCLA, and she doesn't even own a car, making her a very rare bird in that city. There is plenty of shopping and entertainment a walk or short bus ride from her place, and the area is safe and, if you stay off the main boulevards, quite pedestrian friendly.

If you want to see how the other half live, the west side of the city also has places like Beverly Hills and, out at the beach, Santa Monica. Officially, these aren't actually part of the City of Los Angeles, but are incorporated cities in their own right, but they're definitely part of the LA experience. If you find ostentatious wealth annoying, though, they can get on your tits pretty quickly.

The Hollywood area is also pretty good. West Hollywood is the city's gay center, and there are plenty of good restaurants and bars in the area, and it's another part of town where no-one thinks you're crazy if you walk around. 

For a glimpse at leafy, mid-century-style opulence, make the trip out east to Pasadena, with big ranch houses on sprawling lots. Some of the architecture is beautiful, and a visit to the gardens of the Huntington Library is definitely worth the trip. Back on the west side, a day up the hill at the Getty Museum is an great way to take in some culture and also get a fantastic view of the whole city from the Getty's perch in the Santa Monica mountains. Winter is best, because there tends to be less haze.

Venice is another interesting spot. There's the famous beach, of course, but the canals are also well worth a look. They were dirty and in disrepair for a long time, but since their renovation they are a great place to walk.

I was surprised that you found the place so hot, and i think that it might be partly because you were in the Valley for most of your trip. The closer you get to the coast, the more pleasant the temperature is in summer, and that is definitely the case down here in San Diego as well. It can be 27C at the beach, while just 5 or 10 miles inland it can be 10 degrees hotter. In general, though, i've found Southern California summers far easier to cope with than east coast summers. The summer heat and humidity in Baltimore was brutal, and i always found New York in August to be a rather sweaty, unpleasant experience. Try LA in March or April; you'll get beautiful clear days without the heat.

I do agree with you about the (lack of) weather, though. If there's one thing i find boring about San Diego, it's the relentless blue skies and warm temperatures. Since moving here, i pine for the crisp autumn days of New York or Baltimore in November, and for winter snow.

LA is definitely a completely different animal from east coast cities. I was prepared to hate it when i first visited, but it's grown on me. You can't visit with the expectation that it will be like other cities; it really is a different type of place, and if you embrace it and accept its limitations, you can have fun there. And there are plenty of great photo opportunities.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 12, 2010)

editor said:


> LA really didn't inspire me at all when I visited 10 years ago.
> 
> When ever I go to new cities, I invariably end up blasting off loads of photos but for LA I was barely motivated to take out my camera.
> 
> ...


I like this. Good light in LA for photos.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 12, 2010)

> And the bottom line is this: in all the time I was there, I only managed to take a grand total of 20 photos.



You're prejudiced. 

e.g.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/i_love_la/


----------



## D (Apr 13, 2010)

LA is a great city to visit!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I disliked LA the first time I went, was there 3 days and spent too much driving aimlessly.

On my second visit we had people to advise where to go and when to travel. I thought it was a great place, saw some interesting stuff, ate top food, met lots of nice people.

Still did a lot of driving though, it's probably a nightmare without a car.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2010)

Shithole innit.  I was stuck out there for nearly two months.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 15, 2010)

mhendo said:


> LA is definitely a completely different animal from east coast cities. I was prepared to hate it when i first visited, but it's grown on me. You can't visit with the expectation that it will be like other cities; it really is a different type of place, and if you embrace it and accept its limitations, you can have fun there. And there are plenty of great photo opportunities.



Absolutly.
I've always really liked LA - it's a truly facinating place & once you start scratching away there's some great stuff. 
For starters it has some of the most wonderful architecture on the planet scattered liberally across it.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2010)

What it didn't appear to have - and this is something important to me as a non driving, chatty, urban kind of chap - is the kind of central cafe/bar/street culture seen in NY and Chicago. Everywhere was cars and heat.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 15, 2010)

editor said:


> What it didn't appear to have - and this is something important to me as a non driving, chatty, urban kind of chap - is the kind of central cafe/bar/street culture seen in NY and Chicago. Everywhere was cars and heat.



There is one but because LA is so sprawling it's hard to find. It's not very tourist-friendly but I spent my life in coffee shops and bars when I lived there

 was where I used to go. It's now part of LA mythology  (I am in that video but not easy to spot)


----------



## D (Apr 15, 2010)

editor said:


> What it didn't appear to have - and this is something important to me as a non driving, chatty, urban kind of chap - is the kind of central cafe/bar/street culture seen in NY and Chicago. Everywhere was cars and heat.



Echo Park, Silverlake has some of that vibe


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Venice too


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2010)

remindin me of the classic robert crumb strip - a short history of the usa


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone like skyscrapers? I was in downtown LA this evening taking photos.

It doesn't quite have the awe inspiringness of NYC, but the atmosphere around the area was pleasant enough. I took the below shot from Pershing Square, where they had a Christmas ice-rink and other seasonal festivities going on.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's a few I took last week while up in Griffith Park. Downtown LA from a distance, Griffith Observatory, and the Hollywood Sign.


----------



## petee (Dec 22, 2011)

the one time i went to LA i really enjoyed it (perhaps odd for a nooyawka). stayed at ucla, walked to the la brea tar pits and through the hollywood neighborhood which was very attractive.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 7, 2012)

trashpony said:


> There is one but because LA is so sprawling it's hard to find. It's not very tourist-friendly but I spent my life in coffee shops and bars when I lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> was where I used to go. It's now part of LA mythology  (I am in that video but not easy to spot)




Nice video Trashy, I looked for you but couldn't see you.

I changed planes at LA International once, and one thing I couldn't believe was the sheer size of the LA area. Minute after minute, flying over the city, there's nothing but urban sprawl as far as the eye can see - the downtown area of the city with the skyscrapers is an isolated clump somewhere in the middle.

Have to admit it was nice to leave freezing Gatwick in January and arrive in a balmy 67 degrees though, even if the ozone I could smell didn't all come from the sea


----------



## crusty bloomer (Jan 7, 2012)

David Lynch says that LA has a kind of light that you don't get anywhere else in the world (and he knows about that sort of thing)

I've never wanted to go to LA, it really looks empty in the films. I suppose you'd have to know people


----------



## chazegee (Jan 7, 2012)

crusty bloomer said:


> I suppose you'd have to know people



First time I went, it was with someone in the movies.
Had a great time, driving around in convertibles doing coke and vicodin.
Second time I went by myself, stuck in a fleapit watching pay-per-view porn, it was terrible.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 28, 2013)

Not sure what happened to my photos above.

Anyway... I've decided that downtown LA is where I want to live next. I'm bored of driving everywhere from West Hollywood, and not drinking because of it. I miss the bustle of London and the convenience of a high street...and _walking_ to places. And it's really the most Manhatten-esque part of LA, but with better weather and no mega tourism. There's loads of old interesting architecture, the fashion district, chinatown, little tokyo, hispanic flea markets, nice local parks, dingy dive bars, trendy pubs/wine bars...etc. Plus it has a subway, and buses, and cabs, and stuff within walking distance.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

I walked around downtown LA a bit but it didn't seem to have anywhere the same level of energy/cafes/bars/things going on at ground level as NY or Chicago.


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2013)

It's never even been on my radar as somewhere I'd like to visit. Aside from film-related stuff, I don't even know why anyone would go there. I also didn't know it had skyscrapers/a central area. It never features on films or TV set in the city, does it? In my head it's sprawling, and flat, and pretty boring.

What's its draw?


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What's its draw?


 
It does have its appeal....as ive said elsewhere ive got family there and have visited 3 times over the years. Im no expert on the area but my impression of reaching the west coast was that it was far away from Europe...when the Europeans hit Americathey started on the east coast and set up shop. The east coast feels a lot more european as a result. But the journey west through the prairies and the deserts meant that those who made it across left a lot of european baggage behind.
Its quite subtle but I felt free of something – free from European history in some way. Of course that’s not to forget the bloody history of the USA, and it is still an anglo-american culture in the most part, despite its Mexican heritage. I imagine it’s a similar feeling in Australiaand New Zealand– strong aspects of anglo/American culture (particularly language), but feeling like it’s far removed from that host.

 Then there’s the weather – always sunny – and the setting. Theres the beach, the hills and if you head out of LA (particularly north) a spectacularly lush landscape – and there’s the desert if you like that kind of thing. Northern California supposedly is pretty hippyish, and below LA Ive been down to San Deigo for the day and that was very mellow. 

Hollywood and the film and tv industries are what make LA, like steel was to Sheffield or Vauxhall to Luton. Even if you are not part of that world it seeps into everything and it does have its own atmosphere.

Transport is horrible, you have to drive and sit in traffic jams a lot.

one of my family members there works as a nurse in the equivalent of A&E and spends her time sewing up stab wounds and gunshots. It is also a tough city in the poorer areas. Having grown up listening to NWA and such I asked to just drive through Compton but she refused to go anywhere near it.

I can definitely see the appeal of California – I think you can have a good quality of life there – relatively spacious, good weather and some good people too. Not best suited to tourists, but as big cities go a good place to live I’d imagine.


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2013)

ska invita said:


> It does have its appeal....as ive said elsewhere ive got family there and have visited 3 times over the years. Im no expert on the area but my impression of reaching the west coast was that it was far away from Europe...when the Europeans hit Americathey started on the east coast and set up shop. The east coast feels a lot more european as a result. But the journey west through the prairies and the deserts meant that those who made it across left a lot of european baggage behind.
> Its quite subtle but I felt free of something – free from European history in some way. Of course that’s not to forget the bloody history of the USA, and it is still an anglo-american culture in the most part, despite its Mexican heritage. I imagine it’s a similar feeling in Australiaand New Zealand– strong aspects of anglo/American culture (particularly language), but feeling like it’s far removed from that host.
> 
> Then there’s the weather – always sunny – and the setting. Theres the beach, the hills and if you head out of LA (particularly north) a spectacularly lush landscape – and there’s the desert if you like that kind of thing. Northern California supposedly is pretty hippyish, and below LA Ive been down to San Deigo for the day and that was very mellow.
> ...


 
Thanks for that. I think you've answered the question really well when taking it to mean why would I want to live there. But I specifically said to visit.

There's loads of places I'd like to live but which don't really appeal as holiday destinations. I love Leeds, for instance, but I'd never recommend anyone from another country come to visit the place. Beyond clubbing, drinking and eating, there isn't a lot to do/see. It's a working city, and that's the impression I get of LA.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2013)

There's a fair amount of stuff in LA for tourists even if you're not interested in Hollywood (which I'm not) - but it is all fucking miles apart from everything else, and I didn't think the public transport was up to much. It's also simply not walkable except in micro areas. Downtown has some great architecture but I didn't like it much at ground level tbh. I'm told there is a lot going on socially but you need to know people.

I spent a few days there last year and went to some restaurants and galleries and Venice Beach and stuff, but I wouldn't recommend it as an actual holiday destination unless you are a Hollywood nut - maybe somewhere to spend a few days in and around while going along the west coast. I liked San Francisco a lot more to visit.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

For me, cities are all about walking and one thing LA is definitely not is a walking city. It's too hot half the time for starters.


----------



## petee (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> For me, cities are all about walking and one thing LA is definitely not is a walking city. It's too hot half the time for starters.


the one time i was there i walked from the la brea pits back to UCLA. it's not made for walking like manhattan is, and wasn't as interesting, but it wasn't boring either. i discovered along the way that hollywood is an upper-middle-class residential neighborhood.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

petee said:


> the one time i was there i walked from the la brea pits back to UCLA. it's not made for walking like manhattan is, and wasn't as interesting, but it wasn't boring either. i discovered along the way that hollywood is an upper-middle-class residential neighborhood.


 
Hollywood was such a disappointment for me!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's never even been on my radar as somewhere I'd like to visit. Aside from film-related stuff, I don't even know why anyone would go there. I also didn't know it had skyscrapers/a central area. It never features on films or TV set in the city, does it? In my head it's sprawling, and flat, and pretty boring.
> 
> What's its draw?


 
I'll put down all the reasons I can think. As someone who had to move here, rather unwillingly for work and with no desire to live anywhere in the US but NYC I'll give you my angle and what I can see the appeal is:

1. The weather is a massive bonus. I think its a bit of a myth that LA has no seasons and is permanently hot and smoggy. They've massively cleaned up emissions since the nineties and I've never experienced smog since I've been here. Also you do get seasons, it does get cold in Winter and it does sometimes rain. But for about 300 days a year you get permanent sunshine. I realise that's not for everyone but it's definitely a massive pull.

2. Museums/Attractions. There are some great ones. LACMA, the Tar Pits. If you've got kids theres Disneyland, or Universal Studios. I think there's even a legoland and Sea World. Also, there's the Griffith Observatory and you can see the space shuttle Endevour at Exposition Park for Space geeks.

3. Legalised weed. Amusingly, it still has to be 'prescribed' and dispensed from a medical marijuana pharmacy , but there are about 1000 of them around and getting prescriptions are a piece of piss. State laws are easing up in general, Colorado and Washington (I think?) have already practically legalised it. California won't be far behind. But basically getting legal smoke is easy.

4. Public transport isn't as bad as you think, and its getting better. Sure its miles (literally) off what London and NYC has but it is actually possible to get around using buses and the subway. I did it for a year. And they're extending all the time. Within 2-3 years I should have a new metro station right across the street from me which will go all the way to downtown in the east and Beverly Hills in the West. Where I live, next to Wilshire Blvd, you can get buses in either direction which go right to the beach and right to downtown. Plus they take prepaid cards like Oyster, cost about £1, and you can stick you bike on the front of the bus and have the bus deliver you, and it, to wherever you want.

5. Sport. There's the LA Lakers and LA Clippers for basketball, LA Kings ice hockey, LA Dodgers for Baseball and LA Galaxy for football. They're also trying to bring a new American Football franchise to LA, which would mean a new stadium in downtown. I haven't kept up with the latest on that so not sure if its happening or not.

6. Architecture. There is some amazing architecture about. In downtown, in the coastal resorts, and in the streets. There's a definite lack of uniformity and buildings seem to be given a lot more free reign which makes for some great buildings.

7. Beaches. Some are tacky, but some are great. Malibu has an amazing coastline. Santa Monica is full of tourists but ok to visit. Venice is like a mashup of brighton and camden mixed in with a California hippy vibe. It's great for people watching, loads of bars, huge swathes of beach and market stalls. People selling tat and busking everywhere you turn. I like going there occasionally just for a change. I wouldn't live there though.

8. Hollywood. Some may or may not like it. I'm fairly indifferent to the celeb obsessed culture but it is a massive tousist draw which is worth seeing just once for the lulz. You've also got The Oscars, The Golden Globes, the Walk of Fame, the Hollywood Forever Cemetery, Paramount Studios, The Chinese Theatre, The Egyptian Theatre etc. Tours of celebrity homes are big business which while not my cup of tea a lot of people are into and come here especially. It's crazy weird but it makes the place less boring. Also there's a great record store 'Amoeba Records' which is literally the biggest record store I've ever seen. And some great Cinemas. The Arclight is good, and the El Capitan is a classic old hollywood theatre. I went to see Oz: The Great & Powerful with my wife and there was a dude playing traditional hollywood themes on an old Wulitzer to welcome people in.

9. Living costs compared to London. Renting is cheaper. Eating out is cheaper. Fuel is cheaper. Heating isn't a major concern and is cheaper anyway. No council tax. No car tax. Public transport is cheaper. Taxis are cheaper. Alcohol is cheaper. The only thing which isn't cheaper IME is supermarket shopping which if anything is more expensive. The supermarkets aren't as great as the UK but there is a least a good selection of alternatives. Fresh & Easy (Tesco owned) tried to copy the UK model but seems to be selling up now. The best one is Trader Joes. Thankfully it's not all Walmart. Loads of good farmers markets too.

10. Diversity. Although nowhere compares to London for a diverse mix of cultures, LA has a surprising amount of diversity. There's a big Latin American population obviously, then a huge Korean population, thousands of Armenians, a whole Chinatown, Little Tokyo, even Little Ethiopa. Apparently it's also the second biggest population of ex-pat British after the costa del crime. There's actually a great group of Brits who organise events at Brit pubs and football kickabouts. And a healthy supply of import food stores so I can get beans and marmite.

11. Clubs/gigs/festivals. There's some great rock clubs in West Hollywood. The Viper Room, the Troubador, The Whisky Lounge. Then there's dub reggae nights at the Echoplex, The El Rey theatre, The Staples Centre for massive gigs, the Nokia Theatre for medium sized gigs, Exchange is a big superclub type of thing. There's Coachella in April. They do intimate gigs at the Hollywood Forever cemetery too. There's also plenty of other smaller festivals and events around town too.

12. Hiking/mountains/skiing/surfing - yes you can do all of that. Literally you can surf in the morning and go skiiing/snowboarding in the afternoon.

13. Downtown. Like I said it's got some great bars/cafes, little tokyo, hispanic flea markets, nice local parks like MacArthur Park, dingy dive bars, trendy pubs/wine bars, gay bars, everything within it is walking distance or alternatively it has the highest concentration of metro stations, buses and cabs. It has architecture like Manhattan but with pools on the rooftops and skyscrapers and mountain views. I think its great. It's not manhattan sure, but it also doesn't have the skyrocketed prices or megatourism of Manhattan either.

None of this is to say I don't miss London. I fully plan to come back. I don't plan to settle here but I can see why a lot of people do. It's one of the most liberal places in America, crime is lower than ever, the economy is growing again, things seem to be good for the most part. A far cry from the days of the LA riots and the gangland areas of the early nineties. When there's is a police car chase, they broadcast it live on TV - it really is quite exciting to watch


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2013)

I like this one I took downtown:




roll187_15 by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## petee (May 29, 2013)

petee said:


> the one time i went to LA i really enjoyed it (perhaps odd for a nooyawka). stayed at ucla, walked to the la brea tar pits ...





petee said:


> the one time i was there i walked from the la brea pits back to UCLA...


it's the second one, honest!


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2013)

The other thing about LA (and the whole of the west coast) is that its built on the San Andreas Fault -nuclear power stations and all - and before too long the whole place will be flattened. 

Oh and water is already a problem - IIRC theyre increasingly draining historic desert water tables and pumping water from greater distances (colardo river)


----------



## petee (May 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> pumping water from greater distances (colardo river)


this is a major problem (tho' las vegas is the main culprit).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Took this today, near where I'm living. Hollywood hills in the distance.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

6.42am in an empty supermarket carpark on Melrose & Vine


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Another sunrise shot


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

A piece of the Berlin Wall near to LACMA


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

The sprawling city, taken from Griffith Observatory. It will never have the buzz of London or NYC because it's so spread out and everyone drives everywhere.

The climate almost makes up for that though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 23, 2014)

Went to LA in October and was uninspired; what do folk do there? Was staying in Beverley Hills and Bel Air, but it just looks like miles upon miles of nothing much. It really is the only place I've ever been that I could not care if I return to, although been 3 times now


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 23, 2014)




----------

